# Police



## Oldfireguy (Jan 30, 2006)

Couple of shots I was able to take during a stand off.  

I sometimes have a camera with me when I'm on duty and this was one of those times.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 30, 2006)

Nicely done, I like the perspective on the second one, how you can almost see through the scope on the rifle.  I never thought about bringing my camera on duty.  Now i will.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 30, 2006)

Are you fire?  

I'm only 14 months from retirement.  I should have been under the gravel hiding!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 30, 2006)

I am police.  Never been in a stand off before. But just as I was getting off duty, we had an armed robbery.  So our little town is getting more and more active.  Although I am far from retirement, good luck to you on your retirement.


----------



## Fate (Jan 31, 2006)

nice shots  Just dont get tooooo close!


----------



## JonK (Jan 31, 2006)

Love the grain in these and altho I do like these angles I would like to see a bit more variety. I understand it's not really your job to stand around taking photographs so kudos on these shots from a close perspective.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 31, 2006)

I had this posted once but from the same call.

Jonk - Your right, I don't get a lot of time to take photos because things move to fast. People like to steal our cameras so most of us don't have them all the time.


----------



## sfaribault (Jan 31, 2006)

Interesting pictures..

Steve


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 1, 2006)

I love the tension in the last photo.  VERY nice!


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 4, 2006)

Neat shots!
But what's the rifle?
It looks like a much modified Mini 14  but why wouldn't the police use an M16 or M4 or similar?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a question for you... do you find yourself feeling removed from the events when you get behind the camera. In other words indestructable, because you are suddenly an observer not a participant.;...  Like changing hats or does it make no difference.


----------



## Pixel9ine (Feb 6, 2006)

"Better to shoot with Canons than with rifles."


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 6, 2006)

They were shot with a Nikon.


----------



## cjoe (Feb 6, 2006)

nice shots, doesn't it just make you feel alive to be near the action?


----------



## myopia (Feb 9, 2006)

police become necessary in human society only when that society is segregated between those who have and those who dont have anything.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes I'm sure all the rapists, perverts, killers, drug pushers, child molestors, and all scum that crawl around and prey on people would just go away if we took from the rich and gave to the poor.


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 9, 2006)

myopia said:
			
		

> police become necessary in human society only when that society is segregated between those who have and those who dont have anything.



 Absolutely!
 Damn those people who work for a living, save their money and want to pass it on to their families! Don't they realize that there's millions of loosers out there that are depending on their support?


----------



## fotolode (Feb 10, 2006)

I liked the second photo you posted. Shows suspense and adrenoline rush.
Where was this from? I'm assuming this is foreign?


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 12, 2006)

it ifs a m14, they are aiming to take the guys arm off....lol


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 12, 2006)

THORHAMMER said:
			
		

> it ifs a m14, they are aiming to take the guys arm off....lol


 Mini 14 (Ruger) not the M14 (.30 caliber or more commonly known as the 7.62x51 NATO).
 The Mini 14 fires the same round as the M16 or M4 (.223 or 5.56x45), it just seemed strange that the cops were using a civilian rifle.


----------



## redneckdan (Feb 12, 2006)

its a mini-14, you can tell my the gas block on the fore-end.  The mini-14 is more "budget-friendly" than the M-16 variants and doesn't have the "evil black rifle" look.  The M-14 in 7.62x51 is sometimes used in stand offs because of its superior barrior penetration.  The 5.56x45, even with 69 grain full metal jacket match bullets, is easily deflected by glass; not something you want when you need to make a CNS shot in a stand off.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 13, 2006)

They are allowed to purchase their own rifles from a list of authorized weapons.  The first two photos are a patrol officer and not a swat team member.   Lot of the patrol guys carry mini-14's.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 13, 2006)

i like them i jsut hope the onley shots taken were with you camera, at least the onley ones taken pointing at people


----------



## fjcaorn (Apr 21, 2006)

Is there a reason why I don't see any photos?  I just joined this group because I'm into photography, but also I was doing a 'google' search on the Ruger Mini-14 rifle and a link to this posting came up.

Thanks,

Frank
San Francisco, CA.


----------



## bobaab (Apr 21, 2006)

i also cant see the pictures!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 21, 2006)

They were first put up on 31 January!
That is quite some time ago now, and probably have been taken out of Fred's picture server by now. I only get the red x's too.


----------

